# IC Idea?



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

anyone ever thought of using thermoelectric modules on an intercooler? u could get a cooler charge for a little bit, but then heat soak could be a problem. any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

nevermind. after crunching some numbers and speaking to some experts in the field, it seems as if the power used for cooling will be greater than the power made from the cooler air charge. the entire system(batteries,heatsinks) would weigh a lot too.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Yeah there was a thread a while back on here with a similar subject. You can find it here


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2002)

hey javierb14- is there a turbo kit available from full-race for the ga16? i didnt see one on the site.


----------

